# Pigeon sounds



## angopop (Mar 30, 2012)

Pigeon sounds

Angie, our King pigeon has started making some sounds and we'd like to know what she is telling us.

We noticed that she would make the sound and bobbed her head up and down, so I started following her lead and it turns into some kind of conversation. She also does a little dance with it now.


Here's a video link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cUZ...DvjVQa1PpcFPTCVLvW5Xk13azA65Jeh5Dz_2PLuQ3YmE=

Can anyone tell us what is going on?

Thanks,
Arthur


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

She just might be a 'he'.

Lucas


----------



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

I agree with the above statement.

Your pigeon is displaying a courting/dominance 'dance' that usually only males do.

It's one of the two things:

-Your female is actually a male, and is either trying out his lungs to catch some female's attention, or he's displaying his dominance.

-If you're SURE it's a female, and this has been verified, sometimes female birds will take on the role of the male, mimicking the dances and coo paterns, once again, so that fellow birds (and in many cases, people) will see that the bird is an authority figure (in her eyes).


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he thinks you are another pigeon... not sure if it is a he..but it looks like it.


----------



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

^Agreed

But the good thing about it is.... at least you become 'a part of their flock'.


----------



## angopop (Mar 30, 2012)

We just guessed that our bird was a 'she' -- the vet couldn't tell and said a $60 blood test would tell us ... which we didn't feel was necessary.

We just wanted to make sure it wasn't an aggressive thing, it seemed positive.

What's the grunting noise all about?

Thanks!

-Arthur


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Cute video - looks like Angie has gotten pretty comfortable around you.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

You may want to change the name from Angie to Andy! It sure looks like a male to me


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

Yep, looks like a male. To be absolutely sure, instead of a blood test you can do a "mating test" like in these videos:











You'll not only save 60 bucks, but also make a pigeon happy


----------



## angopop (Mar 30, 2012)

So, nearly a year after we posted this, Angie laid an egg ... to our utter surprise. Based on some of the responses to this post, we assumed Angie was a male. So what do we do with the egg? Anything we should look out for or do for Angie?


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow, I would of bet that she was a he!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

angopop said:


> So, nearly a year after we posted this, Angie laid an egg ... to our utter surprise. Based on some of the responses to this post, we assumed Angie was a male. So what do we do with the egg? Anything we should look out for or do for Angie?


I hope Angie has a nest. The egg should be in a nest. She will sit on it. The egg is infertile. She may want or not to sit on it. Most of pigeons , females, even if they do not have a mate, they love to sit on their eggs. A second egg usually will come after 1 or 2 days. Since the eggs are infertile after a certain time Angie will abandon them; that's when you throw the eggs.

Make sure she gets plenty of CA & D3 or she is every day exposed directly to sun (not behind window), since laying eggs depletes Calcium from the body. 

Do not forget to bring her nesting materials. And put in in front of her. She will like getting them ( since she sees you as her mate) and she will arrange her nest with them.


----------



## angopop (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks...

We gave her something to make a nest out of, which she seems slowly to be taking to.

She seems tired/exhausted, which I can understand. Also protective of her space, which I assume will go on for a while.... 

I was wondering if male pigeons make very distinct sounds from females? Or is the only way to truly tell a male from a female is to wait for an egg (without resorting to medical tests?)


----------

